# Funny Antics to share



## Podgy's Mum (Nov 21, 2010)

Hi all, how about sharing some funny stories about your pidgy pets? I am new to pigeons - we rescued Podgy after she (I think she's a hen but not completely sure yet) fell from her nest in the city. She would have been killed if we left her. We hand raised her and now she thinks she owns the place. 

I am amazed at how much joy she brings, we used to have budgies when we were younger and childless and they were sweet but this pigeon is so amazing!

She puts up with all my kids (we have 6) and only pecks if she has had enough of their petting. Mind you, she has certainly worked out the places to go if she wants quiet, and they are all learning that her favorite perch is off limits to reaching hands!!! 

A couple of very funny things she has done recently - I was putting together a jigsaw puzzle with my daughter on the floor and she was being her usual 'busy body' self. Walking around checking out what we were doing, then she hopped into the puzzle box and started throwing pieces of the puzzle out of the box onto the floor - she wanted to help  Next, she began walking around the puzzle we were piecing together and started pulling the puzzle edges apart. Very funny.

The day before Podgy was showing interest in the kids bath (except the water was too deep, she flew in but had to be rescued ) - so I ended up putting a little water in the hand basin and she splashed around in that. The next day, I was bathing my 2 year old - she came into the bathroom with me so I put water in the basin again. Except this time she wasn't interested - she flew to the side of the bath and hopped in with my son - this time the water was just right!! She splashed and dived like crazy much to my toddlers delight! Crazy bird! 

As I am typing this, she will continually try and hop onto my laptop and type with me! (Danger Danger! she better not poop before I can get her off!!)

She loves to nuzzle into my fingers and her whole body vibrates with the excitement. Another thing she likes is what we call "sun o'clock" When the late afternoon sun shines through onto my lounge floor she will fly down and do a little "sun dance". She spins and jumps around and then sort of hovers in one spot while flapping like mad. 

We so enjoy watching her and she is a delight to have around. I would love to hear of anyone else's stories.
Regards,
Dana


----------



## Riku540 (Nov 4, 2010)

Don't have pigeons so I hope doves are ok!

Anyways, my little diamond, Flurry, does this funny head-tilt.

What I do is whenever she's on the back of my computer spinny-chair, if I turn the chair (very) slowly, she turns her head completely sideways as if she's extremely confused as to what's happening.

She does it every time, and I have no idea why she does it but it's extremely funny!


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

Your pigie is certainly very entertaining and seems like s/he is having a great time.
They are so smart and funny and I love their different personalities.
Enjoy your little guy and thank you for sharing her antics.

Reti


----------



## vikanne (Aug 28, 2010)

I had my Pester since july of last year, she was a young bird. She has attitude alright! she loves to pester my two guinea pigs, she will fling their food, and chase them around.
she loves when i take a bath she sit on the tub. she sit on the grandkids's head, snoops in their stuff. She very smart comes by her name, understand what we trying to show her something.


----------



## doveone52 (Aug 3, 2009)

Homer, my first homing pigeon, loves to take showers with me! I have to move aside as he likes to take the full force of the water, holding one wing up, then the other! I got his little sister a few weeks later and she was in a cage until I saw that he would be good to her. He would regularly bring her little "gifts" from my jewelry box and drop them in her cage!
I love your stories of Podgey! Keep them coming please!


----------



## Podgy's Mum (Nov 21, 2010)

*More Funnies*

Hi Doveone52,
Thanks for your encouragement - not that it takes much encouragement for me to talk about Podgy - I am sure some of my friends think I am crazy with all the Pidgy talk 

Yep - I have been introduced to Pigeon Showers too . Podgy came into my bathroom with me one day when it was time for me to shower. She was sitting on the vanity bench and I poked my head out from the curtain to say "hello". When I went back behind the curtain to continue my shower I heard her fly so I checked out again to see where she had gone and found her on the ledge of my shower cubicle looking at me as if to say "Well, where you go, I go too". I didn't think she would come in but when I opened up the curtain, in she hopped and proceeded to have a lovely wash. I was kind of embarrassed to tell my husband when he came home - This was a new development in our relationship - I meant mine and Podgy's LOL!!!

Since then she has joined me twice. Very funny! 

Tonight we left her out of the cage for a little longer than usual, the kids were in bed and my hubby and I planned to sit outside and enjoy the warm night with a glass of wine. I was about to get to the door when Podgy joined me on my shoulder - uh uh Podge, this date was for my Hubby only  I took her back to the kitchen and proceeded out the front door. When we both came back inside we found Podgy waiting for us on the cabinet we have near the front door - she promptly flew away back to the kitchen, just like she was sulking at us for leaving her inside! Poor, ignored baby! 

I love, love, love my pigeon!!
Regards,
Dana


----------



## doveone52 (Aug 3, 2009)

We are kindred souls, Dana!


----------



## Podgy's Mum (Nov 21, 2010)

Hi again doveone52 - 
Here's another one for ya.....

Podgy began 'courting' my toes today! yep, that's what I said. My toes!!
All of a sudden she started cooing at them, bowing her head and then biting them! Ouch, then the cooing and the ruffled feathers and then she tail dragged - then the bites again. I am beginning to wonder if I have a male after all????

Later this afternoon I was sitting down, minding my own business when she walked up and began pushing her beak in between my toes and doing her 'nuzzling' thing. This lasted for a little while and I am so ticklish on my feet that I had to restrain myself from kicking her accidentaly to protect myself!

Chalk this up as yet another stage in our love relationship. 
Dana


----------



## markp1969 (Nov 23, 2010)

*Here's A Funny*

I was about 10 years old when myself and my younger brother was offerd to take care of 2 baby pigeons that some kids shot and killed their parents. The babys i would guess to be around 10 days old. Well, only one survived. 

Any how, He was my lone pigeon for a few years and I kept him in my room. I claimed he was was my attack pigeon, but really he was very affectionate bird if you get my drift. As soon as he would see anyone he would do his wiggle dance on their head. stuff toys weren't safe from him.

He was a great pigeon.
His name was GOUMBA


----------



## John_D (Jan 24, 2002)

When we're at home, resident hen "Chickpea" is rarely in a cage. She decided way back that I am her mate (long story), and her chosen place is on top a wardrobe where she has her ever-growing nest. Now and then she presents me with an egg or two. When she does have eggs (exchanged for plastic ones in case they get broken) she will, as any hen, sit tight and hold the poop at night. Once the light seeps through the curtains in the morning, she prompts me to open the bedroom and lounge doors, whereupon she toddles down the hallway, into the lounge, does her little shuffle and deposits a monstrous 'hen poop' for me to come clear up.

When Chickpea is not in 'egg mode' and I take an afternoon nap on the bed, she will eventually come and investigate. I like to nap with a handkerchief over my eyes to keep the light out, so she will land on my chest, pull off the handkerchief and proceed to preen my face until I show evidence of being awake and speak to her. Usually satisfied with the response, she will then return to whatever she was doing. No peace for the idle


----------



## nbdyuknow (Apr 10, 2007)

Most of you probably have heard more stories of Sophie's "antics" that you ever would like. I did post several videos of her on YouTube, so if you're interested in seeing them, you can type "Sophie the Pigeon" in the search box. I will also give the link to one of them here, and you can use it to find the others. 

PS. Some big news is coming soon.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PInCwz7RK18

Bill B.


----------



## doveone52 (Aug 3, 2009)

nbdyuknow said:


> Most of you probably have heard more stories of Sophie's "antics" that you ever would like. I did post several videos of her on YouTube, so if you're interested in seeing them, you can type "Sophie the Pigeon" in the search box. I will also give the link to one of them here, and you can use it to find the others.
> 
> PS. Some big news is coming soon.
> 
> ...


Sophie is sooo adorable!


----------



## Podgy's Mum (Nov 21, 2010)

*These stories are great! Keep em coming!*

AHA! So Sophie's 'humans' write here too! YAY. I have seen most of your video's when I searched for how to give a pigeon a bath. I especially liked her bath routine. She is a character that one. Wish I could meet her. 

John, Chickpea sounds lovely. I think it is amazing how our Pidgy's search for us and want to be where we are. Nowhere is 'safe' 

Regards,
Dana


----------



## Lexygurl (Jun 28, 2007)

I love these stories! They make me reminisce about my old feathered room mates.


----------



## sonic-skywalker (Aug 20, 2014)

*Silly Bird*

I have a homing pigeon named Russet, Russy for short. She's kind of crazy. My cat and bird have always gotten along...well it's a love/hate relationship. My cat misses my bird when she's in her cage for too long. My cat is a mouser and doesn't care for eating birds, especially big ones that can take her on!

My bird bonds a lot when she gets to sleep beside me. I woke up on morning to my bird sleeping by my knees and my cat sleeping at my feet. They just looked at me when I sat up and then they went back to sleep.

Another time, I was sitting on my bed reading. My bird was walking around on the floor and my cat was just lying there watching her as always. Then my cat got up and left the room. The door automatically closed but not latched. My bird went around just pecking at the carpet. She got close to the door and the door suddenly swung in and almost hit her in the beak! The surprised look on her face as she ran backwards was hilarious! Nothing happened for a while and I think she forgot because as soon as she went close to the door the same thing happened again! And three more times after that! After laughing so hard, I opened the door just a bit. There, lying in the hallway, was my cat with her paw against the door. As soon as she heard the bird getting close, she'd just give the door a little nudge!!

Back in the same apartment, my roommate told me that my bird had started dive bombing the cat. I almost didn't believe him but she had gotten more aggressive so I wasn't sure. Here's a video showing just what my bird was up to:
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OxFL_pnntIo&feature=youtu.be

And I'm not sure what my dress ever did to her but this happened about an hour ago:
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XhE_Wz0eHcA&feature=youtu.be

She then proceeded to lay an egg on a shirt in my dirty laundry pile.


----------



## DeeDee's Mom (Dec 17, 2011)

Podgy's Mom, are you sure Podgy doesn't have a dove twin? She sounds very much like DeeDee. I'm pretty sure DeeDee is a male, but he is currently sitting on a small cardboard cylinder that he has stashed in his food bowl. He's been nestring for about two weeks, and I'm wondering if I should take the cylinder away. Hmm

Anyway, DeeDee hasn't done jigsaw puzzles, but he has painted with my granddaughter (even stole the paintbrush right out of her hand!), attacked her Polly Pocket dolls and drags them around by their hair, picks them up and tosses them off the coffee table. He putters around in the dollhouse, and has "tea parties" with my granddaughter, eating seeds off a tiny plate and drinking water out of a tiny cup.

DeeDee has decided I'm his mate and continually tries to mate with my head. He loves to preen our feet when we have socks on. He chases the dog, and will walk up to the dog when she is lying on the floor and will preen her nose!

Our last dog was a 160 lb Great Pyrenees, and the poor dog was totally cowed by DeeDee. The dove would fly down and grab the hair on the dog's back and "ride" with his wings flapping wildly and "laughing" while the poor dog bucked and ran. Very funny, but we always had to go immediately rescue the poor dog.

Our animals (birds AND other animals) are so funny.


----------



## vikanne (Aug 28, 2010)

*Pester n Bear*

My pigeon Pester doesn't realizes that she is a pigeon. She a very young bird when she found us. we nurse her back to health and she became bonded to us and our older dog Roxy. Pester ate right along Roxy something right out of Roxy's dish. Where ever Roxy was so was Pester. We decided to get another dog, a pug named Bear. Poor Bear not only had to learn Roxy was queen of the house he also had to deal with Pester.
Pester would chase poor Bear, slap him with her wings and peck his behind. Poor Bear got no respect.
My older dog Roxy died from cancer this last January, so that left us with just Bear and Pester. Pester seem lost without Roxy, we didnt know if she would bond with Bear consider she was jealous of him. We have noticed of late that when Pester is outside she now stays close to Bear as if he taken the place of Roxy.


----------



## DeeDee's Mom (Dec 17, 2011)

It's as hard on the other animals as it is on us to lose a member of the family. Hopefully Pester will be nicer to Bear now that poor Bear is all she has.

DeeDee is nicer to Mia than she was to Newman. I think he knew that Newman was a little intimidated by him and took advantage of it. I'm glad he is nicer to Mia.


----------



## lg5555 (Aug 2, 2013)

nbdyuknow said:


> Most of you probably have heard more stories of Sophie's "antics" that you ever would like. I did post several videos of her on YouTube, so if you're interested in seeing them, you can type "Sophie the Pigeon" in the search box. I will also give the link to one of them here, and you can use it to find the others.
> 
> PS. Some big news is coming soon.
> 
> ...


Sophie is pretty. How did you get her? How old is she? Gary


----------

